# Zello Channel



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Do we want to create a Zello channel for this trip?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

It's shake and Bake and I helped !


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

If a zello is like a cello, I'm screwed.

I'm a soul man?


----------

